# Just made a deal on a bike



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 20, 2014)

Im gonna pick up a 1947 to 1950 not actually on the date yet but that's the spread anyway A monarch airman 99% original and only missing the fender light, Ill pic it up Monday and get some pics posted.


Rick


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 21, 2014)

*Let see if i can get these pics to post*




 


 


 


 

 


 


 


 

 



And the speedo works too, took it for a short ride. Tires hold air

Rick
Ricksbicycleshop.net


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now the question is.....*

Restoration? Resto mod. Or stretch the frame and make it an old style crusier and update everything and keep the sheet metal stock and stock color and go crazy with the rest. maybe add 10 - 12 inches to the frame or make it a trike, Low lean and mean......


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 21, 2014)

Or maybe just clean and enjoy the nice original paint? Or sell it to someone who appreciates it and cut up a nonoriginal in worse shape?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great find! I'd clean her up, service bearings etc and ride the hell out of it.


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2014)

Cut up the crappy new Schwinn in the background.


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 21, 2014)

*crappy schwinn*

I wish I could its a customer bike.

Rick


----------



## spoker (Apr 22, 2014)

great bike,how do like the type of bike carrier your using,im thinkin about gettin a swagmanx2c,they seem more user friendly than the old stanby racks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2014)

> Voice of reason: That is a great "survivor".
Just clean and put repop or better og springs on in at a later date. Paint is too beautiful to re-do.
NICE find!!!!!!! please.. no mods!


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 22, 2014)

*I agree with the this post*



rockabillyjay said:


> Or maybe just clean and enjoy the nice original paint? Or sell it to someone who appreciates it and cut up a nonoriginal in worse shape?




I would just find an original pedastal light, will probably cost you more than you paid for the bike.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 22, 2014)

Clean up and resell! Buy common busted frames for the chop shop!


----------



## tbone (Apr 22, 2014)

that rust on the springs will almost wipe right off with the right "goo"

i agree, a cleaning is all it needs and a little steel wool on the rusty springs


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 22, 2014)

*I was wandering who was gonna get this one*

There were three of us looking at it. Hey rick, throw a set of rims and tires on it, recondition and ride. Congrads,rob.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 22, 2014)

just picked this monark up to day has straps on the back the guy use to tie his lunch pail to .looks like it was painted a long time ago.  from bicycle larry


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 22, 2014)

spoker said:


> great bike,how do like the type of bike carrier your using,im thinkin about gettin a swagmanx2c,they seem more user friendly than the old stanby racks




I really like the thule rack. I have 2 stretched cruisers so I built extension brackets for the rack works great.


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 22, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> just picked this monark up to day has straps on the back the guy use to tie his lunch pail to .looks like it was painted a long time ago.  from bicycle larry




I really like this bike. I need to find the light for the front.....

for all concerned Im not gonna cut it up. Im gonna pull it all apart and restore it......Ive been looking at it for a day know and decided it would look great restored, I need wheels for sure but really that's all I got a set of duro beige tires maybe see what they look like on there. Sounds like a great winter project. I have a Columbia newsboy special that im gonna fix up and a double straight bar Schwinn to fix up also


Rick


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 22, 2014)

bicycle larry said:


> just picked this monark up to day has straps on the back the guy use to tie his lunch pail to .looks like it was painted a long time ago.  from bicycle larry




I really like your bike....

Rick


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 22, 2014)

*That bike just needs to be cleaned not restored but suit yourself*

Keep before pics to show the buyer when you sell it.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 23, 2014)

This is exactly why nice original paint survivors are so rare and desireable.
 So many bikes of all makes and models were in this type of condition that got, "Fixed up."


----------



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 23, 2014)

*Your winning me over to your way of thinking*

I see your point. what about replacing just the wheels and tires, wheels have missing spokes and are a little done.......And just for the sake of argument I don't plan on selling it,,,,,,ever.....my kids will get this bike when I die.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2014)

*My point exactly*



Ricksbicycleshop said:


> I see your point. what about replacing just the wheels and tires, wheels have missing spokes and are a little done.......And just for the sake of argument I don't plan on selling it,,,,,,ever.....my kids will get this bike when I die.




Just as I said before, nice set of wheels and tires. Ride ride ride.


----------

